# Besides piston issues with LSPI what are other issues to expect



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Skotty Kilmer is an idiot.

Gen 2s have had relatively few issues SO FAR other than the piston problems - they have not yet been having the PCV or water pump issues the 1st generation engines did. Watch out for fuel dilution in oil if it's driven in lots of short trips. I have a couple oil analysis around here on mine.

Keep up with transmission fluid changes on an auto; be prepared for dual mass flywheel failure if it's a manual.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The gen 1 had problems because GM went stupid and used a 220 thermostat instead of the standard 190. The gen 2 is back to 190.

Most of the piston problems were dealer oil changes. I did the first free one and drained it back out real shortly. Didn't like how it acted.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Skotty Kilmer is an idiot.
> 
> Gen 2s have had relatively few issues SO FAR other than the piston problems - they have not yet been having the PCV or water pump issues the 1st generation engines did. Watch out for fuel dilution in oil if it's driven in lots of short trips. I have a couple oil analysis around here on mine.
> 
> Keep up with transmission fluid changes on an auto; be prepared for dual mass flywheel failure if it's a manual.


Lol, lol @ "Skotty Kilmer is an idiot". I really appreciate your advice and will definitely take it. I'll be using Amsoil in the engine, also adding octane to the gas before fill ups cause our gas is not good quality here. Also have the upgraded our filters, plan on changing transmission fluid, and coolant and will inspect everything else and keep checking frequently with my scan tool to be alerted early of any potential problems. I'm also going to install the bypass for auto stop/start as I believe that may be a big help in maintaining this beautiful car. It's a 2016 gen2 premier and I'm so looking forward to driving it when it gets here.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'll second the Kilmer is an idiot motion. I've made at least one other post where I've said how I feel about him. LOL

The gen2s are FAR more reliable than the Gen1s . I've got many with over 50k and several over 100k that I service regularly. The new Cruze is proving to be a lot more reliable than the original. A few set of pistons/engines on some early ones, and the occasional injector and AC compressor. There's no widespread pattern failures really evidencing themselves at this point.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Who's kilmer?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> Who's kilmer?



Some idiot! :signlol:


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ma v e n said:


> I'll second the Kilmer is an idiot motion. I've made at least one other post where I've said how I feel about him. LOL
> 
> The gen2s are FAR more reliable than the Gen1s . I've got many with over 50k and several over 100k that I service regularly. The new Cruze is proving to be a lot more reliable than the original. A few set of pistons/engines on some early ones, and the occasional injector and AC compressor. There's no widespread pattern failures really evidencing themselves at this point.


Hmm, my AC compressor makes the car idle pretty rough and sometimes makes some weird noises when the AC first comes on, and then it acts fine. It is one of the R134a systems; I know they switched later on. Hopefully it hangs in there; we just went through AC issues with the other car and I'm already beyond the B2B warranty period by 4000 miles.



> I really appreciate your advice and will definitely take it. I'll be using Amsoil in the engine, also adding octane to the gas before fill ups cause our gas is not good quality here.


I have been running their SS or XL oils in it for their LSPI protection. I experienced a few events that pulled power drastically, sometimes with a bit of a rattling noise, running 87 and the GM dealer oil.

I would caution against octane boosters - some of them can foul spark plugs. If you can get anything above 87 octane (or however they rate regular there), that should be sufficient.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> The gen 1 had problems because GM went stupid and used a 220 thermostat instead of the standard 190. The gen 2 is back to 190.
> 
> Most of the piston problems were dealer oil changes. I did the first free one and drained it back out real shortly. Didn't like how it acted.


Oh wow!! This is great insight. It's always great to hear from actual owners. I will be working on my vehicle myself so I am so grateful for this info. I've also ordered a backup engine so even if the one on the vehicle has an issue I can take that out and replace any parts while the other engine hopefully keeps me running. One good thing about Barbados where I live is it's very small so I can't rack up many miles at all. It will take about 15 years to get from 0 - 100,000 miles driving the car every day. Down side is...it's always hot and also have to stop frequently as the roads are short and they are many many cars on the small roads.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

Ma v e n said:


> I'll second the Kilmer is an idiot motion. I've made at least one other post where I've said how I feel about him. LOL
> 
> The gen2s are FAR more reliable than the Gen1s . I've got many with over 50k and several over 100k that I service regularly. The new Cruze is proving to be a lot more reliable than the original. A few set of pistons/engines on some early ones, and the occasional injector and AC compressor. There's no widespread pattern failures really evidencing themselves at this point.


Thank you muchly for your input. All these sound very minor and things I can sort quickly and easily if they do occur.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

I mis spelt kilmer's name. It's not Skotty, it's Scotty Kilmer. So you can just Google him and see who we are talking about. In short I'd say he is a YouTuber mechanic who shares his points of view on various vehicles and answers questions from car owners.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Yeah I sometimes watch just because he's kind of a funny dude but he definitely speaks in broad strokes. I have no doubt he might have worked on a few gen2's and had a bad experience but it's stupid to discredit any product from a tiny sample size like that. And do do that to an entire company?? That's just reactionary nonsense.


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

@lalantman I totally get you!! ?


----------



## Fuhnominon (Mar 19, 2015)

@lamantman same here.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuhnominon said:


> @lalantman I totally get you!! ?


 @Iamantman


----------

